
Show HN: Mac_format, rapid OS X OUI lookup tool and MAC address format translator - xraystyle
https://github.com/xraystyle/mac_format
======
xraystyle
Network administration frequently involves looking up the vendor info for
numerous MAC addresses, as well as chasing MACs across a network over devices
belonging to multiple vendors. Network gear vendors have zero standardization
when it comes to the formats they use for displaying MAC addresses. Some use
Linux colons, others don't. Cisco, for example: 'aabb.cc11.2233'

This makes copying and pasting MACs across multiple devices problematic.
Looking up vendor info is also time consuming and usually involves a trip to
the web browser with another copy/paste. There's not really any way to do any
of this that isn't tedious, hence the inspiration for this project.

mac_format adds these functions to the right-click 'Services' menu on OS X,
and provides a command line utility with the same functionality for CLI work
and scripting.

Full documentation as well as an installer script are on the Github page for
the tool. Everything is open-source, suggestions and pull requests welcome!

